# How can i possibly be LOSING WEIGHT?!?!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

This just doesnt make scientific sence surely?!?!

have a look folks.

I was 13.5 stone and struggle to maintain 12.9 stone at the moment and i do 0 CARDIO!

*Current GENERAL DIET PLAN*

*
*-----------------------------------

*8.00am - Meal 1 - *300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Pharma Mass, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*10.00am - Meal 2 -*300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Pharma Mass, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*12.00 - Meal 3 - *Steak/Chicken/Fish + sweet spud + vegtables

*14.00pm - Meal 4 - *300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Pharma Mass, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*15.00pm - Meal 5 -* 300ml water and protien shake

*15.45pm - Meal 6 *Pre workout - BSN Xplode, Reflex sida calfornia tablets

*17.00pm - Meal 7 -* Post workout - USN Anabolic mass shake

*18.00pm - Meal 8 - *Steak/chicken/fish + 100gram rice + salad

*20.00pm - Meal 9 -* 100grams oats and banana (clean carbs)

*21.00pm - Meal 10 -* Reflex instant whey protien shake (Protien for sleep cycle)

Sleep time.

Total - 5000+ calories, 350+grams protien, 600+grams carbs (Average day plan)

6 real meals, 3 including meats

2 mass shakes, couple protien shakes

Multivits, glutamine, creatine, cod liver oil sups

6 litres of water a day (minimum)

Red meats = Usually good piece of steak

Fish meats = Usually Macreal fillets or salmon fillets

Chicken meants = Usually 2 breasts at a time (maybe 3)

Rice = actually white even though it be better as brown

Eggs = Boil 6-8 eggs a day (minimum)

WHAT IS GOING ON!?!??! This is surely a huge diet?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

the weight that your struggling to keep will more than likely just be water mate, you are the carb master lol


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tom1990 said:


> the weight that your struggling to keep will more than likely just be water mate, you are the carb master lol


Hmmm.. So.... what should i take away from that info?

I am getting stronger and my muscles feel fuller and fuller and more and more dence each week. Fat % is not really moving either.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

how long have you been on this diet? If its recent the weight loss maybe a drop in bodyfat as your eating tons of clean foods (well done by the way as its a really good diet plan), once your metabolism gets used to the multiple feeds and slows down slightly then you should be getting some quality lean gains!

If you've been eating like this for a while then play around with your carb and healthy fat intake and see if anything will get the scales moving up. :thumb:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

what type of job do you do? are you overtraining?, how long are your gym sessions? are you natty? are you getting enough rest? ask the quesions and you should find the answer!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

what gear u on mate? maybe in past holding more water if on different meds?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like you got worms to me mate.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

COuld be overtraiing as fredde said. I assume you get enough rest if you hit the sack shortly after 9.

One thing I would say....personally imo I think your having too many shakes. 4 before your workout and only 1 solid meal? You need more solids. I know it's harder to consume. In the whole day you have 7 shakes and only 2 meals! The shakes need to be supplements to a solid food diet not a substitute.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hmmm.. So.... what should i take away from that info?
> 
> I am getting stronger and my muscles feel fuller and fuller and more and more dence each week. Fat % is not really moving either.


If your getting stronger and your muscles are fuller and more dense then it suggests your are building lean mass so I wouldn't be too concerned with the scales.

I have far more real muscle mass now at 17 stone than when I was bloated up and scale obsessed at 18 stone :beer:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I also bet you are having some cracking sh1ts with that diet too. :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> COuld be overtraiing as fredde said. I assume you get enough rest if you hit the sack shortly after 9.
> 
> One thing I would say....personally imo I think your having too many shakes. 4 before your workout and only 1 solid meal? You need more solids. I know it's harder to consume. In the whole day you have 7 shakes and only 2 meals! The shakes need to be supplements to a solid food diet not a substitute.


Hey

*Training -* 5 sessions a week, each session is only 50-60mins long and is split into body sections. Each section having 3-4 exercises with 3 sets in each. So about 12-15 sets per muscle group. So i think the split is good 

*Job -* I sit behind a desk all day and dont move, so no phsyical calories lost by a manual labour style job.

*Training Type -* Currently NATTY

*Diet length -* Current diet has been in place around 8 weeks

*Shakes -* Remember most of those shakes i have are all real food blended together, no powder. So they are real meals really as discussed in another thread.

*More calories -* I might try increase healthy fats and fish


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Simple. You are gaining muscle and losing fat/water. Weight means nothing. I look bigger at 15 stone cut than i do at 17 stone when im bulked up - go figure..

how did you measure your bodyfat?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Simple. You are gaining muscle and losing fat/water. Weight means nothing. I look bigger at 15 stone cut than i do at 17 stone when im bulked up - go figure..
> 
> how did you measure your bodyfat?


Yea but i thought that gainin muscle and shreading up were not really achieveable at the same time due to the entire calorie deficit calculations most use to sort different types of diet plans?

And losing fat/water would be nice but its just a mental thing on the scales, i dont feel very big at the moment because of it i guess.

Also measure body fat from scales and i do have body calipers.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

oh yea! 2lb back on at last!! COME ON! lol


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

''20.00pm - Meal 9 - 100grams oats and banana (clean carbs)''

I was just wondering wether its ok to have carbs so close to sleep time?

Always thought that you should cut the carbs from your last intake of food? even if you are on a bulk diet.

Can some one just clear this up for me?

Thanks


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

It depends how concerned you are about your bodyfat. If that's not a concern, having carbs on your last meal is not a problem.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you weigh yourself first thing in a morning, my weight can fluctuate 5-7lbs at differing

times of the day

so you should weigh yourself first thing as its the most reliable time


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tweeked the meal planner today to get more healthy fats and bits and bobs in 

*Current GENERAL DIET PLAN*

*
*-----------------------------------

*8.00am - Meal 1 - *300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Muscle Fuel Dymanic, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*10.00am - Meal 2 -*300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 apple, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Muscle Fuel Dynamic, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*12.00 - Meal 3 - *Steak/Chicken/Fish + 200g sweet spud + vegtables

*14.00pm - Meal 4 - *300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 orange, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops muscle fuel dynamic, 2 table spoon olive oil.

*15.00pm - Meal 5 -* 300ml water and USN Phey protien shake

*15.45pm - Meal 6 *Pre workout - BSN Xplode, Reflex sida calfornia tablets

*17.00pm - Meal 7 -* Post workout - USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic mass shake

*18.00pm - Meal 8 - *Steak/chicken/fish + 100gram brown rice/Pasta + salad

*20.00pm - Meal 9 -* 100grams oats and banana (clean carbs)

*21.00pm - Meal 10 -* Reflex instant whey protien shake (Protien for sleep cycle)

Sleep time.

Total - 5000+ calories, 350+grams protien, 600+grams carbs (Average day plan)

6 real meals, 3 including meats

2 mass shakes, couple protien shakes

Multivits, glutamine, creatine, cod liver oil sups

6 litres of water a day (minimum)

Healty fats from olive oil, fish and oil caps

Oranges, applies, bananas, salad and veg in there for critical chems.

 Hoping should see good results from this 

Red meats = Usually good piece of steak

Fish meats = Usually Macreal fillets or salmon fillets

Chicken meants = Usually 2 breasts at a time (maybe 3)

Rice = actually white even though it be better as brown

Eggs = Boil 6-8 eggs a day (minimum)


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Check you Bf on the calipers mate you have prob dropped a %


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

If i was anywhere near your profile photo mate i wouldnt be moaning! ha


----------

